# Tack Photo Contest *ends Jan/30th*



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Let's start a new one. This time we are going to be looking at horse tack photography. Come on board and post your artistic tack shots. Judging will be all based on the clarity of the photo and the originality of the shot.

Rules:
1) up to 2 photos per person
2) has to be YOUR photography
3) no editing of any kind!
4) have fun!

This contest ends on Saturday night(the 30th).


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

This is my boy Stitch and his tack, I finally got eh last pieces this fall and havent gotten to any shows this winter to get any good pictures of it all put together but my next game show I will defiantly put it all together to share!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

ok I'll do 1.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great pics guys, let's get more pictures in


----------



## kiaralitty (Jan 3, 2010)

ok here is the pics i took to see if my saddle fit her ....


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## wesgirl (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

here's mine...


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I LOVE the cat one


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I hope I'm not too late...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Results*

Some really great pics guys! Had fun setting those photos up. Will definitely have to take the time to organize a poll for this.

1st Place: Plains Drifter! (STUNNING photo)
2nd Place: ShutUpJoe 
3rd Place: wesgirl (with the first pic)
4th Place: ilovestitch
5th Place: DisneyCowgirl (with the first pic)
6th Place: NicoleS11
7th Place: Kiaralitty (with the 2nd pic)

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh wow! Thank you.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah thanks!


----------

